
Where do the 5 tones in “Close Encounters of the Third Kind” come from? - Mz
http://www.ars-nova.com/Theory%20Q&A/Q35.html
======
wiz21c
I think they say in the making of that they randomly generated lots of
combinations and then chose one...

